# Will MK4 R32 calipers fit on a 2003 20th AE GTI?



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to know if these calipers fit and if its considered an upgrade.

Is it worth it to source some R32 brake components or is it a waste of time and money for what you get out of it?

Other than the calipers, what other brake components must be changed to make them work, if indeed you can use them on the 20th?

Thanks!


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Check out ECS or MJM to see if they got them for sale. I think MJM has the r32 kit for sale. For about the same price I think you can get an aftermarket big brake kit. I'd go aftermarket if you can get one that has equally big or bigger rotors. But for that kind of money, we're talking about $1500 probably, you gota ask yourself if you really need to stop that much better.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

red913 said:


> Check out ECS or MJM to see if they got them for sale. I think MJM has the r32 kit for sale. For about the same price I think you can get an aftermarket big brake kit. I'd go aftermarket if you can get one that has equally big or bigger rotors. But for that kind of money, we're talking about $1500 probably, you gota ask yourself if you really need to stop that much better.


More than likely not i already decided to go with replacement components for the stock brakes for now. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## HeartOfGold (Nov 26, 2006)

It's amazing how good well stock brakes can work, especially with good pads and rotors. Just put on Hawk ceramics, and I'm really liking them.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

HeartOfGold said:


> It's amazing how good well stock brakes can work, especially with good pads and rotors. Just put on Hawk ceramics, and I'm really liking them.


yeah i read the same from all over the web. i just went with some high quality aftermarket replacement for the OEM rotors front and rear from German Auto Parts along with mintex red front pads and jurid rears for now. I just picked up this 20th with low miles and I want to keep the miles low. I only drive the car when Im not working and It wont be on the road for the winter so I figured I would just go the cheaper route for now. thanks for the reply!


----------

